
Aakash tablet goes on sale for Rs 2500 online - Yahoo - drieddust
http://in.news.yahoo.com/aakash-tablet-goes-on-sale-for-rs-2500-online-.html
======
dlsspy
I wonder how much these are when imported into the US?

(argh, I was in India about a week ago... what poor timing)

------
tathagatadg
"Cash on delivery" .... now how do I send it as a gift?

------
Achshar
UbiSlate 7 (its updated version) needs more press IMHO.

------
meow
direct link: <http://www.aakashtablet.com/>

